
IEX Fader: come to the dark side – IEX promotes new dark quote fader strategy - mhurd
https://meanderful.blogspot.com/2017/04/iex-signal-or-iex-20.html
======
osullivj
I had no idea IEX had got so complicated. What happened to good old fashioned
time precedence at price level limit order books?

~~~
mhurd
Hopefully such simple days will come back with basic limit orders for all so
we can comprehend and deal with the mkt beast without years of study of arcane
order types just so we can place a basic trade with no disadvantage

